# Mad River Glen - 1/8/10



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

At lunch. Awesome day so far. Me, Grassi, ALLSKIING and Brian. Firm packed powder, thin cover, ice grass, moss with a few inches of fluff on top.

Hit cat bowl-lynx-beaver, chute-glade, fall line-canyon, and cat bowl-lower antelope. Some windblown, but overall good coverage. Brian is killing it today. Grassi is loving his first visit here.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 8, 2010)

How are the bumps on chute to beaver? Ask someone to show you the 19th or 20th one of them bring you back to antalope that is fun tree skiing. You have to find it, it should be the run of the day. Is canyon still all windblown. If you could let me know the scope after today that would be cool, tryin to figure out if I should shoot up there tomr.. Have fun and The River is the best(for me) isn't it.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a pic Greg posted on FB:






I guess that's B riding the single.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 8, 2010)

The Chute love it and the rocks on the right love them to. There is a sweet line on the skiers left that goes right over those rocks. I always judge my day there by how many times I can hit that line without stoping or falling. The next line after the rocks should be just to the left by the next tower.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

More photos:






bvibert:





ALLSKIING:





Sweet!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 8, 2010)

What was the lunch special at the bar today?


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> What was the lunch special at the bar today?



Mad Burger + Single Chair Ale.

Now at the Hyde Away drinking in front of the fireplace. Life is effin' good!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Mad Burger + Single Chair Ale.
> 
> Now at the Hyde Away drinking in front of the fireplace. Life is effin' good!



Nice!


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

Line of the day, on Lynx:

ALLSKING: "My brain is telling me to keep skiing, but my body is telling me to stop."

bvibert: "Don't listen to your brain, it's stupid."


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Line of the day, on Lynx:
> 
> ALLSKING: "My brain is telling me to keep skiing, but my body is telling me to stop."
> 
> bvibert: "Don't listen to your brain, it's stupid."


:lol: Sounds about right! :beer:


----------



## BLESS (Jan 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Mad Burger + Single Chair Ale.
> 
> Now at the Hyde Away drinking in front of the fireplace. Life is effin' good!



quality.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking forward to the video.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Looking forward to the video.



+1


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

Car trouble on the drive home.....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Car trouble on the drive home.....



As luck would have it it's right in front of the Gold Club.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> As luck would have it it's right in front of the Gold Club.



:smash: Better not come home then... :smash:


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

We fixed the car ourselves....  Snowing up here .....was kinda hoping we'd have to spend the night..... :razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> We fixed the car ourselves....  Snowing up here .....was kinda hoping we'd have to spend the night..... :razz:



Do it!!!!  I'm sure KingM would love to have you guys.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Looking forward to the video.


Grassi will have something. I shot some stills. Will throw them up later when I get home....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Grassi will have something. I shot some stills. Will throw them up later when I get home....



Get home safe guys.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2010)

cant wait to see the pics and vid.  cant wait to finally try this place for myself too.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jan 8, 2010)

Dang, looks nice.  I can't wait for the next AZ/MS.net get together.

subscribe


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Looking forward to the video.





BeanoNYC said:


> +1





Greg said:


> Grassi will have something. I shot some stills. Will throw them up later when I get home....



i will post something up tomorrow.  not a ton of good footage but i'll cobble something together.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2010)

*Some pics*

*Grassi's First Ride on the Single*






*bvibert on Lynx*





*ALLSKIING on Fall Line*





*Greg on Fall Line*





*Grassi on Upper Glade*





*ALLSKIING on Lynx*





*Riding the Single*





*Grassi on Fall Line*





*bvibert in some tree on the last run of the day*


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like a great day for you guys!


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2010)

A few thoughts on the day while I enjoy my coffee listening to the kids playing:


Brian was on fire. He lead the charge on probably half the runs at least. In fact, on Lower Antelope, I couldn't keep up. Very impressive skiing. Hardly any of his usual hesitation on some pretty sketchy areas. I think not constantly fighting yourself back made for an overall easier day of skiing. Keep this momentum going Bri! The best I've ever seen you ski without question.
Props for Chris too. MRG on some thinnish conditions is tricky to say the least. You handled yourself well, and probably have a new perspective on exactly what is "difficult".
Dave - good to ski with you again. Smooth as always. Hope you're body is not totally wrecked today. Welcome to the 2009-10 ski season!
I did 9 runs - Cat Bowl>Lynx>Beaver, Chute>Glade, Fall Line>Canyon, Cat Bowl>Lower Antelope. After lunch: Chute>Liftline, Fall Line>Ferret>Glade, Cat Bowl>Lynx>Beaver, Chute>Canyon, and finished up with Brian on a great run off the double (not sure where we were but a great mix of powdery trail edges, bumps and trees.
We skipped Paradise figuring the waterfall was pretty high. Also, a patroller told us a slide occurred below the waterfall this summer and there's a lot of rocky debris in that area.
No other ski area I've been to can hold a candle to the terrain at MRG. So glad to finally get back after missing it last year. Going to try to make it a monthly thing for the next three months.
Report is saying 4" yesterday and 4 more last night. Most be great up there now.
Fully satisfied.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> [*]Props for Chris too. MRG on some thinnish conditions is tricky to say the least. You handled yourself well, and probably have a new perspective on exactly what is "difficult".




nice to hear grassi dug it.  I assume that could be a hairy situation for a newer skier to try to stay with more experienced skiers.  

now you got a leg up on me grassi!  good work


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> nice to hear grassi dug it.  I assume that could be a hairy situation for a newer skier to try to stay with more experienced skiers.
> 
> now you got a leg up on me grassi!  good work



Runs 1, 5, and 6 were rough.  Lots of side slipping.  But I hung in there and didn't keep the group waiting.  My favorite runs were Fall Line, Lynx, and Lower Antelope.  Liftline was the nail in the coffin for me.  So many rocks and mini drops coming at you from all angles.  I took one run after Liftline and was spent.  

Shots for every one!


----------



## dmc (Jan 9, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Runs 1, 5, and 6 were rough.  Lots of side slipping.



Just like a snowboarder...


----------



## Trev (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds fun! Need to hit it!!

Good pics too btw !


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2010)

dmc said:


> Just like a snowboarder...



:lol:


----------



## polski (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> You handled yourself well, and probably have a new perspective on exactly what is "difficult".


That's pretty much the essence of MRG right there. From my own experience it's the best thing that can happen to a skier, to inspire you to kick it up a notch or two or ...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2010)

Made it all the way to LI last night..got in at 2am.....Pretty dead today but sooooo worth it. Nice skiing with you guys again!


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> nice to hear grassi dug it.  I assume that could be a hairy situation for a newer skier to try to stay with more experienced skiers.
> 
> now you got a leg up on me grassi!  good work


Way to go, Grassi! 

I really need to get back up there...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2010)

Great, great, awesome day yesterday!  The conditions were good, not super great, but good.  However you describe it it was right up my alley.  I felt comfortable enough to just let er rip and really enjoy the terrain.  My best day there so far, hands down, despite having better conditions on other trips.  It was cool hanging out with some friends, having fun the whole trip, the Hyde Away was a lot fun.  Can't wait to do it again!



ALLSKIING said:


> Made it all the way to LI last night..got in at 2am.....Pretty dead today but sooooo worth it. Nice skiing with you guys again!



Glad you made it home ok.  I'm freaking beat today!  I did not appreciate my alarm going off this morning...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> *Grassi's First Ride on the Single*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots!  I was such a backseat gaper in those woods in that last shot. :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> No other ski area I've been to can hold a candle to the terrain at MRG.


I used to think that too. My perception was changed today! 

Nice report! Glad to see The Glen skiing so well for only the first week of January!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2010)

No vid tonight.  Going out drinking!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a few pictures too:

*ALLSKIING*





*Grassi21*





*ALLSKIING*





*Greg*





*ALLSKIING*





*Greg*





*ALLSKIING*





And some crappy video, all on one stretch of Lower Antelope:

*Greg*


*Grassi*


*ALLSKIING*


----------



## powbmps (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice photos!  That place looks like lots of fun.  Still looking for the chance to check it out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a very short, poorly edited video cobbled together with less than 10 minutes of footage.  If nothing else it shows the conditions.  ;-)  I had issues uploading to Vimeo so I settled for YouTube.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

Better late than never. Nice vid.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Better late than never. Nice vid.



The video was actually done on 1/10.  I had those issues with Vimeo and forgot about it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

nice vid.. i want to go there.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice work on the vid Grassi, thanks!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice job on the video Grassi! Love the DTB music selection!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nice job on the video Grassi! Love the DTB music selection!



That track has some good energy.


----------

